# rollfast motorbike identification



## all riders (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got a rollfast(I think) motorbike. it has the rollfast "H" pattern sprocket and is for 28" wheels. SERIAL# is c 42955. If anyone could date this or even confirm the maker, I would truly be thankful.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 29, 2009)

Please post pictures of the bike. The best verbal description is usually not enough for a reliable identification. It sounds like a Snyder built bike but many bikes from that period have been pieced together with parts from a number of different manufacturers. Serial numbers are also not enough to pin down a manufacturer, especially Snyder which used several different patterns over the years.


----------



## all riders (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks, Ill work on figuring out the posting of pictures and repost.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 1, 2009)

For comparison, here's mine. It is Rollfast badged.


----------



## all riders (Dec 3, 2009)

yes very similar. same sprocket, same stainless-flat brace fenders, handlebars,seat binder through the stays. two main thing are different--the fork crown -mine is the double layer type( if that makes sense to you).  and the seat--rather than being sewn at the edges, the seat pan is folded over to form a lip over the material. I'll get a picture up soon--thaks for posting the picture of yours


----------

